# Need a photo guru's help!



## Shane Dockery (Nov 25, 2013)

I need help with zooming in and clearly reading a serial # on a gun in a picture.  My truck was broken into today, and my glock was stolen.  For the life of me, I can't find the BOS or the serial number list I have "somewhere".  The LEOs already have the case file and all, but they need the serial number.  

If you think you can help, please let me know, and I will send you the picture.

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Nov 25, 2013)

Post the pic and I'll try for you


----------



## Wade Chandler (Nov 25, 2013)

Send it to me at wadechandler@hotmail.com and I'll give it a shot.  I've got a good sharpening and noise reducing program.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Nov 25, 2013)

Pic inbound Wade.  Thanks!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Nov 25, 2013)

Ill be glad to help also bud. Sorry this has ahppened and hopefully they catch the p o s that did that.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Nov 25, 2013)

Here's the only picture I have. Thanks for the help all!


----------



## carver (Nov 25, 2013)

*You can post up pic. and numbers here*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=29157 

sorry for your loss, been there myself


----------



## mag shooter (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks like H41599 but I can't get it clear enough to be certain .


----------



## sgtgacop (Nov 26, 2013)

The first 3 should be all letters my 27 is HUA


----------



## Hoss (Nov 26, 2013)

Might try sending a PM to DRB1313.  He is a master at post processing.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks Hoss!  if Wade gets his hands on the full res image, I believe he can get the number.  If not, I would be happy to take a look at it,  but it will be late Saturday evening before I can do anything with it.  Shane, shoot me a Pm if you need more help.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey guys.  Thanks so much for this.  I'm trying to obtain the full res image

Thanks DRB1313!  Wade looked at it yesterday, but couldn't get much out of the image I sent.

I'll get back to you guys as soon as I can.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Dec 2, 2013)

alright DRB, and Wade!  I don't think this is 1000% the original pic, but I believe I can make out 559 for the numbers.  What do you think?


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 2, 2013)

I agree on the 559


----------



## wareagle700 (Dec 2, 2013)

Im seeing a 598.
This is all I could get from it. Click and zoom for better image.



image by wareagle700, on Flickr


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 2, 2013)

481559  ???
881559  ???
B81559  ???


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 3, 2013)

Shane,  for you to be able to post the photo on here means that it is a smaller version and will pixelate when zoomed in on.  I can almost guarantee if you have the larger file we will be able to see those numbers.  Shoot me a pm if you would like to email it to me.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Dec 21, 2013)

looks like 481599


----------



## Booger2 (Dec 22, 2013)

The dealer who did the sale will have a copy of the 4473 and serial number. With ID and a copy of the police report, they might help.

Booger


----------

